# IPO/Schutzhund SW MI



## joneser (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm interested in learning more about IPO/Schutzhund, wondering if anyone has any feedback/experience with any of these groups? 
Or do you live in SW Michigan and have other groups that you could tell me about?

Great Lakes Working Dog Association
Great Lakes Working Dog Association | We are northern Indiana's premier all-breed working dog club. Affiliated with the United Schutzhund Clubs of America, we train and compete in IPO/Schutzhund.

Michigan Working Dog Association
Michiana Working Dog Association - Home


Der Michigan Schutzhund Verein
Home


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I train with Capital area in Charlotte. They don't have a website, they do have a fb page. A few members from Michiana go there to train as well...good people! They are hosting their trial on Capitals field the same weekend as Capitals trial(sharing judge and helper)Der Michigan is also good, pay to train. I haven't been to Great Lakes. Though the TD is well known, experienced.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have trained with all three. 

Michiana: Jan Abs is an old time SchH person and also an SAR/FEMA handler (also a friend). Very experienced, but I do not believe they have a helper anymore so most of them train with Gustavo Sanchez (Jane mentioned above). West of Kendalville, very easy to get to. They also have a nice facility. 

Der Michigan: Brian Harvey's group. Yes, they are pay to play plus a club. Brian is very experienced long time helper/trainer/handler. He has a nice club facility though I haven't trained with him in a long time so don't know very many of the members. Right on US 127 so easy to get to. 

Great Lakes: Very nice group of people. Their TD and main helper is very experienced. I have trained with him a few times and went down and trained with his club last spring. I liked how Ronnie was out on the field with his members coaching all through obedience. Quite a few experienced handlers. Their place is fairly easy to get to if you don't get lost.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If I remember right, you are in the GR area? 
I'd go to Gustavo's(Capital) and ask to observe, he's always training on Sat. & Sundays. Though right he's extremely busy with upcoming trials, prepping everyone and their dogs for trialing(and he's entering the Nationals)...he usually communicates thru texts, he isn't on fb. I can get you his number via pm if you are interested. His is a pay to train group, everyone is very supportive of each other and all levels of people train there. 
There are no clubs on the SW side of MI....I travel to the east side and Gus's for training.


----------



## joneser (Jun 9, 2014)

Sorry it took a few days to get back, I think I changed my settings somehow so it doesn't notify me to new posts on my threads.

I would greatly appreciate the PM Jane, thank you for the offer. I live in Portage, just south of Kalamazoo, so it sounds like all of these locations are an hour or 2 in the car. I'm not overly concerned about that, more looking for education, see if Jericho enjoys it/has any potential or interest, and if I can work training into my schedule. 

Thanks for the context lhczth! 

Will either of you be at any of these events? Obviously if you're competing I know you'll be busy, but would love to bring you a hot coffee and say hi if possible!

CAPITAL AREA SCHUTZHUND CLUB
Event Number: ME148836
11/2/14 - 11/2/14
Leslie, MI

MICHIANA WORKING DOG ASSOCIATION
Event Number: ME148837
11/1/14 - 11/1/14
Wawaka, IN


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Capital's trial is in Charlotte, and I believe Michiana is planning on sharing the field/judge/helper and having their trial at the same location in Charlotte. What is on the websites is often the location of the main contact person for the club, not always the same as where they train and host trials.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

joneser said:


> Sorry it took a few days to get back, I think I changed my settings somehow so it doesn't notify me to new posts on my threads.
> 
> I would greatly appreciate the PM Jane, thank you for the offer. I live in Portage, just south of Kalamazoo, so it sounds like all of these locations are an hour or 2 in the car. I'm not overly concerned about that, more looking for education, see if Jericho enjoys it/has any potential or interest, and if I can work training into my schedule.
> 
> ...


I pm'd you. I'm planning on trialing at Capital(or Michiana's depending on the number of entrants) for the two and hopefully entering Der Michigans trial a couple weeks later. Either repeat the 2 or go for the 3
if we pass the 2. 
Link to a working dog fb page that often posts events, french ring, and other protection sports. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/109903339084373/


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I might come up to one or the other. Will depend on the weather. Not so much for me, but for the dogs I leave behind.


----------

